

NHS abandons £12.7 bn IT project - PaddyCorry
http://m.guardian.co.uk/ms/p/gnm/op/snXX8cxfNgad4ynPFTn5TxA/view.m?id=15&gid=society/2011/sep/22/nhs-it-project-abandoned&cat=most-read

======
PaddyCorry
The recommendation to 'dismember' the project is particularly harsh! Killer
line towards the end though: "we will be moving to an innovative new system."

